# Help with electric smoker parts



## ryanolson72 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have an electric smoke hollow smoker and I need a new controller(electric plug in part that goes into the unit, to the wall)  My model is a Model 30168E.  I did find 1 place online that sells the part but they want a arm and a leg for it!  Does anyone have one off a old unit they would part with?  Or is there another "over the counter" plug that will fit the unit?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 3, 2013)

I ck'ed out Appliance Factory Parts.  They want $149.99 for it.













smoke hollow parts.gif



__ bama bbq
__ Oct 3, 2013


----------



## ryanolson72 (Oct 3, 2013)

That is were I looked.  I can purchase a brand new smoker for $170, so didn't see the value in that!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 3, 2013)

ryanolson72 said:


> That is were I looked.  I can purchase a brand new smoker for $170, so didn't see the value in that!


I hear ya.  It looks like my wife's elec skillet controller to me.


----------



## ryanolson72 (Oct 3, 2013)

haha, I tried that already!  The prongs are too narrow on mine, too wide on the unit. I am sure this is some basic controller that could be purchased somewhere cheep, its just figuring it out!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 3, 2013)

ryanolson72 said:


> haha, I tried that already!  The prongs are too narrow on mine, too wide on the unit. I am sure this is some basic controller that could be purchased somewhere cheep, its just figuring it out!


I'll bet you're right.  Why would they reinvent the wheel if they can source one from a vendor apply a markup and resell it.  No identifying numbers on it to do a search with?


----------



## bfdow (Oct 3, 2013)

I read where one guy bought a replacement burner and control from an outside source and installed it. That's all I remember.


----------



## ryanolson72 (Oct 3, 2013)

no numbers, just a dial and a plug in.  I may be sol!


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 3, 2013)

How about this: http://www.thesmokercompany.com/items/accessories/ElementController-detail.htm  Controller and element for $49 shipping included. Cheapest I've found....so far. You want something, I can find it cheap.


----------



## ryanolson72 (Oct 4, 2013)

$50 is closer, but it sure seems expensive even at that!  If that is the best that I can find, I will go that route, sure beats $150!


----------



## jted (Oct 4, 2013)

Fifty bucks is Fifty bucks but seeing you get both the controller and the element for Fifty bucks it is not that bad. Just my way of thinking.  JTED


----------



## thetroll41 (Feb 5, 2015)

you can order a original replacement from *Outdoor Leisure Products* 49.99 free shipping.http://www.thesmokercompany.com/items/accessories/ElementController-detail.htm


----------

